# Audio on Apologetics



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 28, 2006)

figured this may be of some use to those interested....


Audio on Apologetics


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 28, 2006)

Great site! I will definitely be listening to some of those


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Answerman (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are some more:

www.radioapologia.com
www.apollos.ws
www.reese.org/tapes
www.biblicaltraining.org
deadwhiteguys.blogspot.com

And these sites have good apologetic articles:
www.cmfnow.com
www.crta.org
http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/apologetics.html


----------



## Civbert (Mar 29, 2006)

Great links! 

Apologetics.com Challenging Believers to Think and Thinkers to Believe

This is actually a radio show in California, rather than formal sermons or lectures, but it's great! About once a week there's a new show of about 2-hours of Christian/Apologetics talk radio from a reformed perspective.

They often have guests, and call-ins. 

They also pod-cast.



> _http://www.apologetics.com/default.jsp?bodycontent=pages/radio.jsp&pagetitle=Radio_
> 
> Apologetics.com Radio is on the air every Saturday morning from 12:00 AM to 2:00 AM (Pacific time) on KKLA (99.5 FM) in Los Angeles. If you are not in the L.A. area you can listen via the internet at KKLA.com. Give us a call on the air at 1-888-LA-TALKS (1-888-528-2557). Our radio shows are podcasts on Apple's iTunes. Some of our shows may be downloaded for $1.99 at our store.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm just starting to look at these and there great! Thanks again!! 

Here's another :

Apologetics Group


----------



## Civbert (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sure glad I bought a larger hard-drive for all these mp3s and articles. ... _Now if I can just get a mp3 player with a SD memory, I can carry them with me!_  

P.S. http://www.SermonAudio.com is also a good site if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Answerman (Mar 29, 2006)

Civbert,

Oh yeah, Apologetics.com, thanks, I forgot to post that one.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> I'm sure glad I bought a larger hard-drive for all these mp3s and articles. ... _Now if I can just get a mp3 player with a SD memory, I can carry them with me!_
> 
> P.S. http://www.SermonAudio.com is also a good site if you know what you're looking for.



Indeed. Specifically, who would you recommend at Sermon Audio? I listen to a few guys, but not many.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Civbert_
> ...



I kinda pick by topic. And you can sort by the popularity of the sermon and see what lot's of other people downloaded. I've listened to Gordon Clark and Van Til. And they have some classic sermons reproduced by actors which are good - Spurgeon, . 

I which I could check to see what sermons I've downloaded so I could try to tell you which I thought were especially good. (I'm not an auditory learner, so I plug books more then audio files. )

Going through my downloads and browsing the site, here's a few I've enjoyed listening to:

Rolfe Barnard.
C. H. Spurgeon 
Jonathan Edwards
Dr. Phil Fernandes
A. W. Tozer
John W. Robbins
Gordon H. Clark
Dr. Cornelius Van Til
Dr. O. Palmer Robertson
Joe Morecraft III 
Dr. James White


I've listen to more, but these I think were pretty good.


----------



## jrminter (Mar 29, 2006)

I also benefited greatly from James White's series "Common Attacks Against Reformed Theology"

http://www.prbc.org/Sermons2.htm


----------



## srhoades (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrminter_
> I also benefited greatly from James White's series "Common Attacks Against Reformed Theology"
> 
> http://www.prbc.org/Sermons2.htm



Thank you for that! I have been looking for a lecture series on church history. 49 lectures ought to keep me busy for a while!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool!


----------

